# 7mm Rem Mag muzzle brake



## cloudy1 (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a Savage 110 in 7mm Rem Mag. It has a muzzle brake on it. The Swiss cheese type, just holes drilled from all angles. I read that these are removable? I just read on a post that these types of brakes reduce velocity. True? I've got a ***** pad on it so the added recoil won't matter.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You didn't say whether or not this is a factory brake or installed aftermarket. Some of the Savage factory setups were braked by drilling the barrel itself. Some were a factory feature could be deactivated by simply twisting the brake so the holes are closed.

If this is aftermarket, whether or not it can be removed depends on the type of brake and how it was installed. I have one on my 300 RUM, that is installed via threads so it can be removed and replaced with a sleeve.

I have not encountered any loss of velocity with this brake.

It reduces recoil a ton, but it makes the muzzle blast so bad that the rifle is extremely painful to shoot w/o hearing protection. I just ordered a set of Radians Hunter's Ears with this rifle in mind...


----------



## cloudy1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. It's a factory brake, but if you havent noticed any decrease in velocity with yours I'll keep it on. Whats the recoil like on the .300"s? As bad as a 12 Guage slug?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The 300 Remington Ultra Magnum has 20% greater powder capacity than a 300 Winchester Magnum. Essentially, it's a necked down 404 Jefffries case. My "light" load is 85.0 grains of H4831SC and a 180 grain Partition at 3150 FPS!!

Suffice to say that the RUM family of calibers are not for the inexperienced or faint of heart. I personally find an unbraked 300 Win Mag to be stiff but no big deal in the recoil department, but would want no part of a steady diet of an unbraked 300 RUM.

With the brake on, the 300 RUM recoils less than my 270. The downside is the muzzle blast is horrendous, hence the electronic hearing protectors...


----------

